# howa vs savage



## o1_crash (Nov 17, 2006)

im looking to buy a rifle this year 300 win mag. i have only found two rifles in my price range a savage 110G and a howa M1500. dose any one know anything about eather rifle or know of any other company that has a 300 win mag in a wood stock that is under $500. im only going to use the rifle to hunt deer and target shoot


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Howa, same thing as a Weatherby Vanguard, how can you go wrong? :beer:


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

Savage has nice trigger is well made and dirt cheap in price. But no resale value(hard to sale).
Howa is a Weatherby Vanguard as stated above and holds much more of its value. I would say Howa also.
My only question is why 300Win Mag?
If you only hunt deer a 270,280,3006 maybe 7mm Mag would work.
Then you say you want to target practice. 300Mag is no good for this. 10 rounds top and your done. You will not want to shoot much and ammo is costly. If I may be so bold as to say a 270 or 3006 would be a far better choice.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Howa, mostly because of the trigger. With the Savage you still have to "take up" the trigger until the inner and outer trigger meet. I don't like movement. I like "touch-bang" no travel. The Howa will do that, and the factory trigger is reletively easy to adjust, very similar to a Remington 700 trigger in that regard.

I know, Savage has the whole "switch barrel" argument, but in all likelyhood if I want another caliber, I'll buy another rifle.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

deerhunter270win said:


> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:
> 
> Savage has nice trigger is well made and dirt cheap in price. But no resale value(hard to sale).
> Howa is a Weatherby Vanguard as stated above and holds much more of its value. I would say Howa also.
> ...


I wouldn't rule out the 300 for target practice. I have shot over 30 rounds at the range through mine in an outing while also shooting other rifles. If the rifle fits, has a good recoil pad, and isn't super light, it shouldn't be a problem.

I am also not a glutten for punishment, the 300 is a big as I will ever need or go, and it does wack you a bit harder. But, that being said, the hardest recoiling rifle I have ever shot was a winchester 270 lightweight, that was too short for me also.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

o1_crash said:


> im looking to buy a rifle this year 300 win mag. i have only found two rifles in my price range a savage 110G and a howa M1500. dose any one know anything about eather rifle or know of any other company that has a 300 win mag in a wood stock that is under $500. im only going to use the rifle to hunt deer and target shoot


Why would you want a 300 win mag for deer? I shot completely through a nice white tail buck the long way last November. Seems like over kill. Why not try a nice 243 or 270?


----------

